# Question about HotD Blu-Ray release



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

You know the scene in ep2


Spoiler



with the drill


?
We~ell, on the BR release, is it uncensored ie actually shown? Or are the episode simply ultra-hyper shiny?
You saw nothing


----------



## raulpica (Nov 23, 2010)

I've heard that everything was to be shown in the BD-rips... Wait, are they already coming out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That means I'll probably have to redownload the entire series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess there's no sense in keeping the old DTV-rips, then..


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, they're already out :3
Downloaded ep1, to see if it's there *hopes*
edit: It's so shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



editededit: dling ep#2...*wants saw scene*


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 23, 2010)

Aha you should specify you are talking about Highschool of the Dead and not the shit film House of the Dead.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 23, 2010)

i wonder what's the size on 1 of those.


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> i wonder what's the size on 1 of those.


for 720p, each one is around 771mb. in mkv
@Arnold Schwarzenegger:- yeah, my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



900 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!


Edit:Watching #2 nao~~~~
Editededit: The _drill_ scene's kinda in it. There's a *shit* load of blood. EVERYWHAR.


----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2010)

The saw scene made it a big deal when it was airing censored.
Nothing hardly changed in the un-censored, just blood.


----------



## mameks (Nov 24, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> The saw scene made it a big deal when it was airing censored.
> Nothing hardly changed in the un-censored, just blood.


Yeah, it was a bit of a let down


----------



## pitman (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm just waiting for episode 6


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 24, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Nothing hardly changed in the un-censored, just blood.


----------



## mameks (Nov 24, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for episode 6


Same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was there anything good in eps 3&4? Blood, bewbs &m


----------



## pitman (Nov 24, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the bus orgy ? 
Can't really remember.

Episode 4 was a recap


----------



## mameks (Nov 24, 2010)

Bus orgy? The _proper_ bus orgy's like...ep#10/11 :3
Hate recap eps


----------



## Aogu (Nov 25, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 indeed. Dirty shlong! 
I can tell you what I don't want, bluray recap!


----------



## pitman (Nov 25, 2010)

I just found out the 3rd blu-ray (episode 5+6) is already out since yesterday !
Downloading it (in raw form) as we speak.


----------



## mameks (Nov 25, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I just found out the 3rd blu-ray (episode 5+6) is already out since yesterday !
> Downloading it (in raw form) as we speak.


Now dl'ing ep#6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 full hd...dunno if my poor laptop can take it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks pitman


----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there's...lack of soap-bubbles :3
[/perv]
Dammit, wrong button


----------



## basher11 (Nov 26, 2010)

i can't find them


----------



## mameks (Nov 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i can't find them


Oh dear


----------

